# Might get a Brewha BIAC. How much extra will it cost to deliver?



## Sunkland (6/1/15)

The price on their website http://brewha.co/products/biac-package is $3907 USD. What does it cost to get to Melbourne? They will charge postage, right? Then I will have to pay some sort of customs fee? 



Cheers

Luke
(First post)


----------



## manticle (6/1/15)

Email them?

Welcome.


----------



## kelbygreen (6/1/15)

this might be worth a read. I doubt it will be cheap

http://www.customs.gov.au/site/page4264.asp


----------



## Yob (6/1/15)

+%10 minimum due to being over $1k too.


----------



## Bribie G (6/1/15)

Brew in a Can?

Interesting subject for a first post. methinks.


----------



## Feldon (6/1/15)

Fantastic bit of kit. Posted here before but you're the first I think to show any interest (as far as I know). Been watching this thing for a while. Probably the best thought out bit of serious home brew kit to appear on the market. A single vessel brewing system - and I mean single vessel. Not pseudo-single vessel like a Braumeister (good as it is at what it does). The BIAC is mash, boil, and ferment in the one jacketed, mirror-polished vessel that is sanitised by heat - no chems.) Range of sizes available too.

Let us know what they charge for shipping to Aust. The US forums were complaining that they were charging $200-$300 (from memory) for shipping across mainland Nth America, so don't expect it to be cheap to get to Aust. Thing is, the makers are fussy about getting them to customers in good condition. They pack into heavy wooden crates for shipping. Even so, there have been a few delivered with broken castors (replaced by the makers and easily fixed).

Edit: Did you notice on the promo videos on YouTube the demonstrator pronounces 'mash tun' as 'mash _tune'_. Weird. Must be a west coast Canadian thing. And I thought the Kiwi's were strange.


----------



## Bribie G (6/1/15)

tun = toon
trub = troob

American thing like An herb (pronounced "anerb") = a herb


----------



## Spiesy (7/1/15)

Bribie G said:


> tun = toon
> trub = troob
> 
> American thing like An herb (pronounced "anerb") = a herb


I thought that was how "trub" was actually pronounced, in its native tongue.


----------



## wynnum1 (7/1/15)

Do you get tax's off from US and have to pay in Australia or get hit twice.


----------



## Feldon (7/1/15)

wynnum1 said:


> Do you get tax's off from US and have to pay in Australia or get hit twice.


You shouldn't have to pay local sales tax or the like, but as Yob said you might have to pay Australian GST (10%) on arrival here.

As Manticle said, shoot them an email and ask about local taxes and shipping costs.

Another thing, from reading reports by early adopters in the US, one issue you have to be wary of is where to put the ball valve to vary flow of coolant water through the water jacket. Some users who have put the ball valve on the outlet side have found that mains water pressure is high enough to buckle and bulge the water jacket skin on the inside of the vessel. So advice is to put the valve on the inlet side and leave the outlet open to drain freely.

Some users have also bought expensive glycol systems to provide coolant for the water jacket, which is 'Tim the Toolman' behaviour IMHO. I think its unnecessary and too harsh on the yeast in a small volume home brew scale. Temp adjustment during ferment should be done gently so as not to shock the yeast. If it were me, I'd set up a bunch of water-filled plastic cubes plumbed together in series and placed in a temp controlled freezer. Pump from the cube at one end of the series to the water jacket on the vessel, and return the water back to the cube at the other end of the series. Ideally the water temp would be set at desired ferment temp and circulated. Alternatively the water could be set colder and pump turned on/off by an STC as required.


----------



## wobbly (7/1/15)

This will get the detractors out of the blocks but the cooling concept you have described is basically what the Williamswarn does, refrigerant control of a water/glycol mix to the desired fermentation temperature and pumping this liquid around the jacketed conical with the ability to be able to control, without the need of manual intervention, the fermentation/cold crash/serving temperature anywhere between 1C and 30C simply by setting your desired temperature on the Omron controller

The other advantage of the WW is that it ferments under pressure so no need to transfer to a keg to force carbonate. Fresh fermented, chilled beer can be served straight form the machine or bottled or kegged depending on your preference and home set up. The advantage/disadvantage of pressure fermenting will I'm sure be a point of contention for many.

The advantage BIAC system appears to offer is that you are able to produce your wort in the same vessel you intend fermenting in but doesn't come with temperature control or the ability to ferment under pressure. Where as with a WW you either use extracts, kits or fresh wort produced in some other system such as a Braumeister

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## wynnum1 (7/1/15)

Limited output if have to wait to finish fermenting .


----------



## Sunkland (7/1/15)

Thanks KelbyGreen. That's what i was after. http://www.customs.gov.au/site/page4264.asp
I have quote from them Manticle which is $4400 USD. So an extra 400USD for them to ship as mentioned here is about right. I was mainly after what happens when it gets here. And the above link tells me
So I'll have a good read, but it looks like there could be more fees Yob, but if it's just the GST that could be fine.
Does that post look dubious Bribie G? That's cool. I'm real. Had being eyeing off a Braumeister. But saw this in a mag, then watched the videos and thought its' the one I want. I have a cafe and bar and we have 6 craft beers on tap. I want to brew my own but want something kick arse and easier. 
Thanks Feldon & Wobbly for the comments. 

Cheers

Luke


----------



## Spiesy (7/1/15)

Sunkland said:


> Thanks KelbyGreen. That's what i was after. http://www.customs.gov.au/site/page4264.asp
> I have quote from them Manticle which is $4400 USD. So an extra 400USD for them to ship as mentioned here is about right. I was mainly after what happens when it gets here. And the above link tells me
> So I'll have a good read, but it looks like there could be more fees Yob, but if it's just the GST that could be fine.
> Does that post look dubious Bribie G? That's cool. I'm real. Had being eyeing off a Braumeister. But saw this in a mag, then watched the videos and thought its' the one I want. I have a cafe and bar and we have 6 craft beers on tap. I want to brew my own but want something kick arse and easier.
> ...


You will only pay duty if there's a similar product manufactured locally... I don't believe there is.

So, $4400USD would be around $5,500AUD plus 10% GST = $6,050 AUD - or thereabouts.
Naturally your warranty would reside in the country of purchase.

They look like a very cool unit though, and sounds like their customer service is very good.


----------



## stux (7/1/15)

Sunkland said:


> I have a cafe and bar and we have 6 craft beers on tap. I want to brew my own but want something kick arse and easier.


I assume you're up on the licensing requirements of serving your own brewed beer in a commercial establishment?

I personally, in this situation would go with a Chronical and a Braumeister. Higher throughput too.


----------



## wynnum1 (7/1/15)

Are there any requirements for imported items to be certified safe as you will be the importer .


----------



## Sunkland (9/1/15)

I don't know Brew Master, but thanks for the query.


----------



## Blind Dog (9/1/15)

Assuming you sort out all the admin side of things both for import and licensing to brew your own, it still begs the question as to why? Given the system you're referring to is a fairly standard 20ish litre Homebrew system and you have to mash, boil and ferment in the one vessel you're looking at output of about 500l a year if you brew as often as possible or maybe a bit more if you're conditioning in kegs. Expansion means buying a complete new system.

Would have thought the 50L Braumeister plus chronical would be a better option, particularly as you can easily expand production by adding more chronicals? 

There is a view I've heard a number of times that anything less than a 5 barrel (600l) system is pointless, which has always seemed rather arbitrary to me. You're far better placed to know your business than anyone else, but I reckon you want to be able to brew enough annually to match current annual throughput on at least 2 of your taps to make the effort and expense worthwhile. 

Good luck, whatever way you go


----------



## brewermp (9/1/15)

Yeah with blind dog. Because you are fermenting in the same vessel you will quickly realise that you want to brew more beer and this device will be a waste of money. Since you are spending the coin look at a braumeister. Get a conical fermenter that can fit in a temp controlled fridge and the money you save you can give to me for the advice .

Remember expensive equipment doesn't make great beer. A brewer makes great beer.


----------



## Feldon (9/1/15)

Just clarifying a few misconceptions that seem to have led to some misguided posts.

The OP is intending to purchase a BIAC system that can make from 23 to 57 litres of beer ( not "20ish" litres).

You do not _have to _ferment in the vessel. If you want to free up the BIAC for another batch you can just rack the first batch of wort off to anything from a $10 bucket fermentor and ferment it there But I assume the OP has determined how much beer he wants to have in production and the 57L max capacity is enough. I also note that a major benefit of fermenting in the BIAC is that the vessel is pre-sanitised by the prior wort boiling process, which saves time and money on chems.

The suggested alternative multi-vessel system (eg, Braumeister + conical fermentor) is a much larger footprint, and the OP's intended use is in a restaurant setting (and I've yet to see a restaurant with oodles of space to spare).

The OP provided a link to the maker's website where this information, and more, is explained in greater detail.


----------



## Feldon (20/1/15)

This is how they crate up the medium BIAC for shipping. Pretty solid.

Edit: its not mine (unfortunately).


----------



## Hopkins (20/1/15)

To import this sort of thing, you are also likely to need to use the services of a customs broker/importer which would also incur additional fees (fees to them, airport terminal fees etc). Likely to be around $600-700 from my experience. What is very important is knowing what Incoterms the supplier is selling to you at eg. DDP, EXW, CIF etc. this makes a very large difference to responsibilities - particularly import costs once it reaches Australia.


----------



## Yob (20/1/15)

Feldon said:


> This is how they crate up the medium BIAC for shipping. Pretty solid.
> 
> Edit: its not mine (unfortunately).
> 
> ...


If I were to brew in a crate, I'd want it to be solid too...

Sorry...


----------



## Pogierob (20/1/15)

Crate aged brew??


----------



## Feldon (20/1/15)

More pics showing the contents and the thick plywood used in the crates.

The smaller crate holds the 'Mash Colander' and the big one the jacketed conical vessel.


----------

